# Completed 55 gal planted tank



## Fltengalan (Feb 21, 2012)

Here is a link for my finally complete planted tank, growth of the plants has been crazy, already having to prune to keeps things from being over crowded.
Library Slideshow by fltengalan | Photobucket


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

looks great


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good
What did you coat the background with?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I like it. The background looks great. The hood looks great. All around nice tank. Thanks for posting


----------



## Fltengalan (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks people, The 3D background is colored concrete over sculpted Styrofoam with a two part epoxy sealer on it.


----------

